# se lo puede omitir?



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos: 

En el hilo anterior se me ha plantado una duda. Se trata de esta oración:

"Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o se lo puede omitir"

Hace falta decir "lo" en "¿..o se lo puede omitir?" y si no hace falta ¿por qué no hay que usarlo?
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## chamyto

No sé si he entendido la pregunta.

Tal vez querías decir _¿se puede omitir?_


----------



## Sembrador

Yo diría "Se (le) puede omitir", aunque no sé si sea leísmo. Pienso que suena mejor sin el pronombre, ya sea "lo" o "le". Si quieres saber la razón, lee los siguientes mensajes. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## DanielaKlein

sí

quiero saber cuál es correcto : "?se lo puede omitir?" o "?se puede omitir?" en cuanto a mi ejemplo.

Como ya me has dicho es "?se puede omitir?". Pero no entiendo por qué no hace falta "lo" porque se refiere a "el verbo" en mi ejemplo y un nativo  lo omite en este caso.


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## tusi

Si usas "se", la frase es pasiva refleja: lo que aparece en la voz activa como complemento directo pasa a ser sujeto y por lo tanto no se usa "lo". Se diría: "¿Falta el verbo, o se puede omitir?"

Si no viene el "se", la frase tiene complemento directo y es necesario ponerlo: "¿Tengo que usar el verbo en la subordinada, o puedo omitirlo?"

Saludos.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por la respuesta, ?pero no existe la posibilidad de expresarlo con el "se" impersonal por ejemplo:

"no se puede mentir" "no se puede hacerlo"?


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

DanielaKlein said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, ?pero no existe la posibilidad de expresarlo con el "se" impersonal por ejemplo:
> 
> "no se puede mentir" "no se puede hacerlo"?
> 
> 
> saludos,
> 
> Daniela


En "no se puede hacer*lo*", si interpretas la oración como una pasiva refleja, el "lo" sería el sujeto, lo que simplemente es imposible. Si interpretas la oración como una oración impersonal, el "lo" sería OD, lo que sí es posible. Sin embargo, suena raro (porque normalmente se interpretaría como una pasiva refleja).


----------



## tusi

El DPD especifica que las oraciones con "se" que tienen verbo transitivo y complemento de cosa se entienden (en su uso culto mayoritario) como pasiva refleja, mientras que si tienen complemento de persona (que se presenta introducido por la preposición "a") se consideran impersonales. También dice que algunos países del Cono Sur (y aunque no lo diga, yo lo he visto en Perú en múltiples ocasiones) construyen las oraciones como impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, pero no lo recomiendan.

Ver DPD, lema "se" en el punto 2.2.

Saludos.

Y, como de costumbre, Peterdg lo dice mejor...


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por las respuestas,

Pero todavía no me queda claro el problema p.e.:

"Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pide". 
aquí sale también "se" en combinación con "lo". No veo la diferencia entre mi ejemplo y esta frase.


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

DanielaKlein said:


> "Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pide".


Esa es una oración impersonal. ¿Cómo lo sé? Porque "pide" es singular y "ovnis" es plural. Si fuera una oración "pasiva refleja", el sujeto sería "ovnis" y el verbo tendría que estar en plural. Por ende, sí, es correcta.


----------



## kunvla

"Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pide". 

usted = omitido; se (OInd.) = les; lo (ODir.) = el aparecer.

PD: La interpretación de Peter también es válida.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias,

"se puede omitir" (el verbo). -> "se" no es impersonal, sino una pasiva refleja en este caso, por lo cual "lo" no tiene sentido.

"Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pido." "se" es impersonal y por eso vale "lo", no?

En mi lengua materna se diría "lo" en ambos casos y no se distingue*n* entre "se" (impersonal) y "se" (pasiva refleja) por lo cual no sé distinguir estas dos formas gramaticalas al hablar castellano (en mi lengua es la misma estructura).


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ukimix

DanielaKlein said:


> Gracias,
> 
> "se puede omitir" (el verbo). -> "se" no es impersonal, sino una pasiva refleja en este caso, por lo cual "lo" no tiene sentido.
> 
> "Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pido." "se" es impersonal y por eso vale "lo", no?
> 
> En mi lengua materna se diría "lo" en ambos casos y no se distingue entre "se" (impersonal) y "se" (pasiva refleja) por lo cual no sé distinguir estas dos formas gramaticalas al hablar castellano (en mi lengua es la misma estructura).
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela



Es porque piensas en alemán. La práctica y algo de gramática te permitirán ver la diferencia.


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> "Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pido." "se" es impersonal y por eso vale "lo", no?



 No. Fíjate otra vez en este análisis:

 "Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pido". 

 yo = sujeto omitido; se (OInd.) = les, o sea, a los ovnis; lo (ODir.) = el aparecer.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

perdona, me he equivocado al escribir:

"cuando se lo pid*e*" -> pero así es impersonal, no?


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> perdona, me he equivocado al escribir:
> 
> "Los ovnis no aparecen cuando se lo pid*e*" -> pero así es impersonal, ¿no?


 No se puede saber con certeza sin un contexto más amplio si se trata de una impersonal con _se_ o de una construcción en voz activa con el pronombre de cortesía omitido _usted_.

 Saludos,


----------



## Gamen

Hola Daniela.
Ya han dado explicaciones, pero me gustaría señalar algo más.

En la oración "Se lo puede omitir", el "lo" reemplaza al CD.
Se puede omitir *este término*
Se *LO* puede omitir.
O simplemente. "se puede omitir" si no agregamos el CD.

Los ovnis no aparecen cuando *se* lo pido.
Ese pronombre "se" reemplaza a "les". Por una cuestión de cacofonía no decimos "les lo pido" sino "se lo pido".

Entonces, puedes decir:
Los ovnis no aparecen cuando pido que vengan, es decir, cuando pido que vengan los ovnis.
Los ovnis no aparecen cuando *les* pido yo o les pide él/ella/usted *(a los ovnis o marcianos*) que vengan.
Los ovnis no aparecen cuando *SE LO* pido. (a los ovnis marcianos / que vengan) (SE LO)

*LES* pido *QUE VENGAN*.
*LES* pido *ESO*.
*SE LO* pido.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:
Intento a hacer un pequeño resumen:  


DanielaKlein said:


> ...
> quiero saber cuál es correcto : "?se lo puede omitir?" o "?se puede omitir?" en cuanto a mi ejemplo.
> ...





tusi said:


> Si usas "se", la frase es pasiva refleja: lo que  aparece en la voz activa como complemento directo pasa a ser sujeto y  por lo tanto no se usa "lo". Se diría: "¿Falta el verbo, o se puede  omitir?"
> ...





Gamen said:


> ...En la oración "Se lo puede omitir", el "lo" reemplaza al CD.
> Se puede omitir *este término*
> Se *LO* puede omitir.
> O simplemente. "se puede omitir" si no agregamos el CD.


Deduzco:
*¿Se puede omitir?* es *pasiva refleja*.
*¿Se lo puede omitir?* es *se impersonal*.
Lo último se usa más en América Latina, ¿es así?

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> Hola a todos:
> Intento a hacer un pequeño resumen:
> 
> 
> Deduzco:
> *¿Se puede omitir?* es *pasiva refleja*.
> *¿Se lo puede omitir?* es *se impersonal*.
> Lo último se usa más en América Latina, ¿es así?


América Latina es grande, más grande que Hispanoamérica. En este caso concreto, diría que se usa más bien en Cono Sur. 

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

Gamen said:


> En la oración "Se lo puede omitir", el "lo" reemplaza al CD.
> Se puede omitir *este término*
> Se *LO* puede omitir.
> O simplemente. "se puede omitir" si no agregamos el CD.


Gamen,

¿Qué dirías: "Se puede omitir estos términos" o "Se puede*n* omitir estos términos"?

En el último caso, estará claro que "estos términos" no es el CD sino el sujeto de la oración.

En el primer caso, sí es el CD y entonces el "se" es un "se" impersonal; pero repito otra vez que esa interpretación es bastante infrecuente.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
La oración "Los *ovnis* no *aparecen* cuando se lo pide/pido"" no es impersonal si entendemos que impersonales son aquellas oraciones que no pueden ser separadas en sujeto y predicado. El sujeto es inanimado (no es una persona) pero hay sujeto y predicado y, además.  concordancia. "Los *ovnis *no *aparecen*". El verbo "pedir" forma parte de una proposión subordinada y no afecta a la concordancia.

Los *ovnis*: Sujeto.
No *aparecen* cuando se lo pide/pido: Predicado.

A su vez, dentro del predicado se puede distinguir una proposición subordinada.
*[Cuando se lo pide/pido]*: Proposición subordinada adverbial de tiempo.
En esta subordinada el sujeto es tácito: pide (él) pido (yo). No es impersonal por lo tanto.
SE: CI =LES.
LO: CD.

Hola Peter:
Vi tu mensaje después de que publiqué el mío.



> ¿Qué dirías: "Se puede omitir estos términos" o "Se puede*n* omitir estos términos"?
> 
> En el último caso, estará claro que "estos términos" no es el CD sino el sujeto de la oración.
> 
> En el primer caso, sí es el CD y entonces el "se" es un "se" impersonal;  pero repito otra vez que esa interpretación es bastante infrecuente.



Yo prefiero la pasiva refleja: "Se pueden omitir estos términos", donde "estos términos" funciona como sujeto de la oración porque concuerda en número con el verbo. En este caso, el "se" no sería impersonal sino signo de cuasi refleja. Podemos decir también "Estos términos pueden omitirse".
Pero también algunos arguyen que en "se pueden omitir estos términos", el sintagma "estos términos" puede funcionar como CD y la oración así pasaría a ser impersonal.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola *gamen*:

¿Dirías que la frase del tema "se lo puede omitir" es correcto?

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Gamen

osa_menor said:


> Hola *gamen*:
> 
> ¿Dirías que la frase del tema "se lo puede omitir" es correcto?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.



Hola Osa.
Sí, es gramaticalmente correcta la proposición "se *lo* puede omitir". El "lo" hace referencia a "verbo" que cumple función de CD: "se puede omitir *el verbo*"

Ahora, se pueden considerar como impersonales las oraciones *"se puede omitir"* y *"se lo puede omitir"*. Yo me inclino por esta opción. Para mí ninguna de las dos es una pasiva refleja.
No todos estarán de acuerdo en que son impersonales, sin embargo, porque "omitir" puede ser considerado como "sujeto" en el primer caso.
De cualquier modo, el verdadero sujeto para mí es *"el verbo"* que en estas oraciones no aparece y que es aquello que "se omite". Sólo la oración *"el verbo se puede omitir"* en una pasiva refleja o se pasiva equivalente a la pasiva con el verbo ser *"el verbo puede ser omitido"*.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por las respuestas. 
Hace poco me he topado además con "se lo puede decir."
¿Este ejemplo equivale gramaticalmente a "se lo puede omitir"?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ecioec

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En el hilo anterior se me ha plantado una duda. Se trata de esta oración:
> 
> "Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o se lo puede omitir?"
> 
> Hace falta decir "lo" en "..o se lo puede omitir?" y si no hace falta por qué no hay que usarlo?
> Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
> 
> 
> saludos,
> 
> Daniela



¡Rarísimo!

Yo más bien diría "se _*le*_ puede omitir". Ese "se* lo* puede omitir", me sacude los oídos y la mente.

Esto sí es posible, al menos por estas zonas:

Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o *se puede* omitir (Voz pasiva en español)
Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o *se le puede* omitir (esta sin gran variación con la anterior, solo con duplicación de pronombre)
Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o *lo puedo* omitir ("lo" se refiere al verbo, como sujeto)


----------



## ecioec

DanielaKlein said:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> Hace poco me he topado además con "se lo puede decir."
> Este ejemplo equivale gramaticalmente a "se lo puede omitir"?
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela




Hay que tener cuidado con esto:

Lo digo --> digo esto.
Le digo --> a él, ella, usted digo.


----------



## osa_menor

ecioec said:


> ¡Rarísimo!
> 
> Yo más bien diría "se _*le*_ puede omitir". Ese "se* lo* puede omitir", me sacude los oídos y la mente.
> 
> Esto sí es posible, al menos por estas zonas:
> 
> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o *se puede* omitir (Voz pasiva en español)
> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o *se le puede* omitir (esta sin gran variación con la anterior, solo con duplicación de pronombre)


Para los que aman una buena lectura :http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2691460


Muy buenas tardes
Osa


----------



## osa_menor

Hola foreros:
Releyendo este hilo, he encontrado esto:


ecioec said:


> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordina o *lo puedo* omitir ("*lo*" se refiere al verbo, *como sujeto*)


No me había fijado en esto cuando leí el mensaje por primera vez. No entiendo la nota entre paréntesis. 
¿Está equivocado el usuario *ecioc* o estoy equivocado yo?

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

ecioec said:


> ¡Rarísimo!
> 
> Yo más bien diría "se _*le*_ puede omitir". Ese "se* lo* puede omitir", me sacude los oídos y la mente.
> 
> Esto sí es posible, al menos por estas zonas:
> 
> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordinada o *se puede* omitir (Voz pasiva en español)
> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordinada o *se le puede* omitir (esta sin gran variación con la anterior, solo con duplicación de pronombre)
> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordinada o *lo puedo* omitir ("lo" se refiere al verbo, como sujeto objeto directo)


Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias, KunVla. Ahora me siento mejor.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Yo no usaría "le" en la segunda porque nos referimos a un CD ("el verbo")
Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordinada o *se lo puede* omitir (esta sin gran variación con la anterior, solo con duplicación de pronombre)

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> Yo no usaría "le" en la segunda porque nos referimos a un CD ("el verbo")
> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordinada o *se lo puede* omitir (esta sin gran variación con la anterior, solo con duplicación de pronombre)
> 
> Saludos.


Ya quería yo por fin concordar contigo, Gamen, y se me da la oportunidad. Así es, yo tampoco usaría el pronombre _le_ en este caso porque se trata de un complemento directo de la perífrasis _poder omitir_, lo que exige un pronombre de acusativo. "..._falta el verbo en esta subordinada o se *le* puede omitir_", ¿¡qué es lo que se le puede omitir al verbo!?
El leísmo tolerado por la RAE admite _le_ para los complementos directos sólo en el caso de la persona masculina singular, pero no en el de los inanimados.
También concuerdo en que las mejores opciones son _se puede omitir_ o _se lo puede omitir_.


----------



## osa_menor

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> Yo no usaría "le" en la segunda porque nos referimos a un CD ("el verbo")
> Me parece que falta el verbo en esta subordinada o *se lo puede* omitir (esta sin gran variación con la anterior, solo con duplicación de pronombre)
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, Gamen, tu no lo usarías y tampoco yo. Pero te recomiendo leer el enlace que mencioné en #27.  

Un saludo.


----------

